# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Gani Geci paditet për vrasjen e ish-komandantit të UÇK-së, Abedin Rexha (Sandokani)

## Loti-99

*Gani Geci paditet për vrasjen e Sandokanit*

Nga Nebih Maxhuni  më 05.12.2009 në ora 14:05

E veja e ish-komandantit të UÇK-së, Abedin Rexha, i njohur me nofkën Sandokani, Sanije Rexha, ka ngritur padi në Prokurorinë e EULEX-it kundër deputetit të LDD-së, Gani Geci.

Në padinë që është bërë më 30 nëntor2009, Gani Geci akuzohet për vrasjen e Sandokanit, në vitin 1998, gjatë luftës në Kosovë.

Unë kam bërë një padi në EULEX kundër kriminelit Gani Geci i cili ma ka vra burrin, njoftoi sot para gazetarëve, Sanije Rexha.

E pyetur pse ka pritur deri në këtë kohë, ajo tha se ka pasur për qëllim që vetë ta vrasë Gani Gecin.

Sanije Rexha është motra e Sabit Gecit dhe kanë lidhje familjare me Gani Gecin.

----------


## Loti-99

*
Geci ka pranuar të ketë shtënë me armë zjarri ditën kur ka ndodhur vrasja*

Prishtinë, 5 Dhjetor 2009 (Kosovapress) Koha 16:50

Deputeti i LDD-së në Kuvendin e Kosovës, Gani Geci, pas ngritjes së padisë së bashkëshortes së Abedin Rexhës, Sanie Rexha, për vrasjen e bashkëshortit të saj, në një prononcim për media ka hedhur poshtë akuzat e ngritura ndaj tij, ndërsa ka pranuar të ketë shtënë me armë zjarri ditën kur ka ndodhur vrasja.

----------


## liridoni703

Ku jeni ju perkrahsit e krimit tani si nuk kerkoni drejtesi aaaa..
A mos ju duket jo e drejte a...Ganiu e ka ditur se Sanija Bashkshortja e sandokanit e ka padiru ne eulex,,qe me shume se dy muaj e tani del aj e akuzon krimin mundohet ta feshefe..po jo se kete e din e gjithe koosva se gani geci eshte dorasi i sandokanit

----------


## Pa_doreza2

UDBASHAT ENDE NE LIRI GECI DHE SALIHAJ A KA POLIC NE SHTETIN E  KOSOVE

----------


## Brari

e shkreta sanije..

i ka ardh urdheri nga lart..
hec e mos ju bind..

gjynaf..

----------


## RiNiKi

B.RR.RR.


Edhe  po''rrenqethet'' per rastin ''Bllaca''.!!!!!!

----------


## RiNiKi

> e shkreta sanije..
> 
> i ka ardh urdheri nga lart..
> hec e mos ju bind..
> 
> gjynaf..





Me postimet e tuaja gjithkah kam verjtur se e keni trurin te ''formatizuar''...

A nuk ndjeni keqardhje per fatin e Sanijes dhe per femijet e saj jetim?!


P.S.
Nuk po ngutem te paragjykoj per dorasesin e vrasesit, sepse ende nuk dihet.

----------


## mendimi

Shume keq qe po dalin vllavrasjet pdk-ldk te luftes 98-99.
Ne fakt keto jane ditur qe moti por kane qene ne kuadrin e thashethemeve.
Ajo qe po vertetohet eshte se vertete pdk ja ka pasur liste te likuidimit te personave te ldk se.

Duke dashur ti kundervihet Gecit, pdk e tregoi plotesisht fytyren e vet. Dmth ishte absurde te behej nje padi e tille ne formen qe u be. 
Kjo grua u paraqit publikisht dhe deklaroi se burri i saj disa here kishte tentuar ta vrase Sabit Gecin por heren e fundit ne shkembim zjarri u vra dorasi.
Edhe me absurde eshte qe deklaroi deri me tani se kam paraqitur rastin sepse doja ta vrisja vete.
Sabit Geci deklaroi se me te vertete ka shtene ne vetembrojtje.

Atehere si do ta deklarohet drejtesia ??? 

Dmth kesaj gruas jo ka dok e drejte me vra Gecin dhe burri i saj kishte dashur ta vrase, por meqe burri i saj u vra ne tentativ dhe kjo nuk arriti ta vras, tha ok tash pe padis.

Eshte mjerim, ulje e vlerave te UCK se. Me cfare te drejte kane dashur ta vrasin Gecin. Vetem qe ka qene ne LDK. 

PDK ja ne baze te gjitha gjasave do te ndershkohet nga populli heren e ardhshme. Ka pasur shume njerez te mire qe kane kujtuar se vertete jane thashetheme te paverteta keto vrasjet e LDK se por tani keta vrasesit kane dalur publikisht dhe se shpejti do te ndeshkohen sigurisht.

----------


## Brari

ate pyetje beja regjisoreve te tu o rinik.

atyre nuk u ka ardhur keq kur i kan dhene detyre nje shqiptari qe te vrase nje shqiptar.
per cilindo qe do ishte vrare do ndjenim dhimbje e per cdo nane e moter e grue te te vrarit do ndjenim dhimbje.

dhe brari ka mijra shkrime qe e ka shprehur dhimbjen per te vraret e familjet e tyre.

rastin sandokan nuk e njoh e mir do ishte ta tregoni se cka ndodhur.
Por nxitimi me e cue sanijen per te cilen nuk kini ndjere dhimbje kurre bash kto dite neper gjyqe sepse doli bllaca e ju zuni ngushte tregon se nuk te ha palla ty e bosave tu per dhimbje njerzore.

rinik a ke shkue ti per ngushllim te uk bytyqi?
po tek nana e ekrem rexhes?

rinik..

kini shpenzue miljona euro per me pague vrases. vrases qe vrasin shqiptare.
nuk u a dha diaspora ato miljona per me vra shqiptar. as me hap firma e biznese e me u mshef mbas tyre.

mos kujtoni se xhehnemi qe i pret vrasesit dhe urdheruesit e vrasjeve asht i lehte si zjermi  zhabarit..
gaboheni..

shko pyete ate qe ka shkue me nxitim tuj gulshue te sanija e i asht lute ose e ka tute.. se ti sanije duhet me u paraqit urgjent ne gjykat se.. qashtu i kena punet pak vshtire mbas kti bllaces.

valla nuk e ka pas te leht ai misionar..

edhe sanija nuk e ka te lehte.. 

prandaj kish qen mire mos te kishit ba vrasje..
nuk u a ka fajin kush se spo ju zen gjumi pi tutes..

ne hall jini..

a me dal me tregue ju vet krejt historin tuaj.. a me vazhdue tuj vra me mbyll vrasje..e vrit me myll tjetren.. e keshtu me radhe pafund.. 

un parashikoj qe brenda ketij muaji shum nga shefat tuaj do kalojne ne kriza te thella mendore..

nja dyve po i vihen re qysh tash se nuk jan mire..
u ka ra nji huti nder ftyra prej tutes..

me dhimbsen prinderit e femijet tuaj qe kan me mbajt barr te rand mbi supe..

nuk eshte e leht me vra..

enveri kaloj ne skicofreni.. a ju kan tregue..

brerja e ndergjegjes eshte shum e rand..

nuk qesh ma i ngrati Lim..
As Hashimi..

As dauti.. 
e plot tjere..

sigurisht qe ju jini mobilizue totalisht me ja hjedh dhe kte radh popllit.. 
por kjo nuk shkon perjet..




ma mir tregoni krejt..e clirojuni pi hijeve..

e lodhet trunin tuj fantazu genjeshtra..

----------


## extreme

> Ku jeni ju perkrahsit e krimit tani si nuk kerkoni drejtesi aaaa..
> A mos ju duket jo e drejte a...Ganiu e ka ditur se Sanija Bashkshortja e sandokanit e ka padiru ne eulex,,qe me shume se dy muaj e tani del aj e akuzon krimin mundohet ta feshefe..po jo se kete e din e gjithe koosva se gani geci eshte dorasi i sandokanit



Mos te harrojna me cek qe problemi i ganis me sabitin e sandokanin osht kon "personal" midis tyre e edhe vrasja mund te gjykohet si krim personal i ganis  , jo i  organizum nga ndonje Strukture partiake . Gani Geci eshte futur ne LDK-n e presidentit Rugova me "dhun" duke i premtuar ati siguri nga strukturat e shikut .

----------


## Rugova

> ate pyetje beja regjisoreve te tu o rinik.
> 
> atyre nuk u ka ardhur keq kur i kan dhene detyre nje shqiptari qe te vrase nje shqiptar.
> per cilindo qe do ishte vrare do ndjenim dhimbje e per cdo nane e moter e grue te te vrarit do ndjenim dhimbje.
> 
> dhe brari ka mijra shkrime qe e ka shprehur dhimbjen per te vraret e familjet e tyre.
> 
> rastin sandokan nuk e njoh e mir do ishte ta tregoni se cka ndodhur.
> Por nxitimi me e cue sanijen per te cilen nuk kini ndjere dhimbje kurre bash kto dite neper gjyqe sepse doli bllaca e ju zuni ngushte tregon se nuk te ha palla ty e bosave tu per dhimbje njerzore.
> ...


Brar,
vet fakti se sanija nuk e ka denoncuar për dhjet vjet rresht G. Gecin, por këtë e bën tash pas dëshmive te Bllaces, flet për frikën që i ka kapluar urdhër dhënësit dhe ekzekutuesit e vrasjeve politike dhe enigmatike në Kosovën e pas luftës.
Po të kishte sanija fakte se G. G. ia ka vrarë burrin, ajo do t'ishte hakmarr për këto dhjet vite, ose do ta padiste në gjyq...!? Pse nuk e ka bërë as njërën as tjetrën, presim të na tregon ajo vetë. A e dëgjuat Geci tha; jam i gatshëm të përballëm me drejtësinë, jam i gatshëm ta pranojë gjykimin, nëse dëshmohet se e kam vrarë sandokanin, sepse aty ka pasur edhe të tjerë që kanë gjuajtur me armë nga të dy taborret, dhe dihet se Gecit atë ditë iu kishte përgatitur pusia. Pra, kështu flasin trimat dhe burrat, ata të cilët në kohë lufte ishin të sulmuar nga dy frontet...!!

----------


## dijetari

> UDBASHAT ENDE NE LIRI GECI DHE SALIHAJ A KA POLIC NE SHTETIN E  KOSOVE


    Nuk ka , por dote ket drejtesi,heret a von,

----------


## dijetari

> Brar,
> vet fakti se sanija nuk e ka denoncuar për dhjet vjet rresht G. Gecin, por këtë e bën tash pas dëshmive te Bllaces, flet për frikën që i ka kapluar urdhër dhënësit dhe ekzekutuesit e vrasjeve politike dhe enigmatike në Kosovën e pas luftës.
> Po të kishte sanija fakte se G. G. ia ka vrarë burrin, ajo do t'ishte hakmarr për këto dhjet vite, ose do ta padiste në gjyq...!? Pse nuk e ka bërë as njërën as tjetrën, presim të na tregon ajo vetë. A e dëgjuat Geci tha; jam i gatshëm të përballëm me drejtësinë, jam i gatshëm ta pranojë gjykimin, nëse dëshmohet se e kam vrarë sandokanin, sepse aty ka pasur edhe të tjerë që kanë gjuajtur me armë nga të dy taborret, dhe dihet se Gecit atë ditë iu kishte përgatitur pusia. Pra, kështu flasin trimat dhe burrat, ata të cilët në kohë lufte ishin të sulmuar nga dy frontet...!!


 Mos po don me then se zonja sanije esht agjente e shikut?,apo ke luajt mendsh?!.Per cilin trim po flet?

----------


## Justiniani

Veju... e Sandokanit e paska paguar Serbia  ngase para vendimit te GJND kjo nuk do te duhej te vepronte keshtu :buzeqeshje: ..madje kjo ne Serbi paska qene per 10 vite dhe qenka kalitur e keshilluar qe mu para vendimeve te rendesishme te GJND te shpalosi  padine e saj.Ky eshte nje krim barbar kunder Kosoves  se si ka vepruar kjo veju... ne keto momente aq dramatike per Kosoven.

----------


## beni33

para  nje    jave   kam   dyshur  ne   publikimin e   cd  te    nazim   bllaces  dhe  ja    ashtu  doli  si po   duket   GANI  GECI   DHE  ADEM  SALIHAJ    jan vet    kriminelet   por   duke  hetuar   rrrezikun  nga  ndonje   befasi   ata   ndermoren   nje  hap  te   tyrpshem   ndaj  qytetarve   dhe   ndaj  ndjenjave    te  tyre    por   dote   zbulohet  edhe  nje   diqka   gani  geci  ishte   edhe   autori   i auto  bombes  kunder    ibrahim  rugoves   pra  ishte  organizatori  i  aktit   kriminal  ndaj  presedentit  rugova  ne  at  koh   
kurse  adem   salihaj  thuhet  se    kishte   nje  atentat    ndaj  ti  para  disa  vjete    pergundrazi  aj  u  plagos   nga  vllau   i  ti    ne  momentin   kur    siq   thuhet    ne    shpin e   tyre    ishte  futur  nje    hajdut   ne   shkembim  zjarri  ndaj   hajdutit   vllau i  adem salihajt   blagos   adem salihajn   dhe    ket  e   shfaqin si   aterntat  ndaj  adem salijajt  dhe  e    bejn si atentat  politik  turpi  ska  te  ndalur  nga   anti    UQK   
pra      KRIMINELET    AKUZOJN

----------


## beni33

Z.  Sanije   Regja     Ka  Fakte   Te  Mjaftushme   Kur  Kihet    Para Sysh    Se   Edhe  Vet   Gani   Gomari  E  Pranoj  Terthorazi  E  Ka  Qaen  Autor    I Vrasjes   Se  Komandant  Sandokanit     Gani  Geci   Osht   Ashtu    Keshtu    I  Turpruar   Pra    Nje  Deputet   Problematik  Dhe   Me  Dosje     Kriminele   Kerkon  Voten E    Popullit    Nese   Ja  Jep   Ndokush

----------


## RiNiKi

B.RR.RR.



Nice Boy,

Hajt se shpresoi te te jepet rasti e shko vizitoje Ganiun ne burg...

----------


## RiNiKi

> Shume keq qe po dalin vllavrasjet pdk-ldk te luftes 98-99.
> Ne fakt keto jane ditur qe moti por kane qene ne kuadrin e thashethemeve.
> Ajo qe po vertetohet eshte se vertete pdk ja ka pasur liste te likuidimit te personave te ldk se.
> 
> Duke dashur ti kundervihet Gecit, pdk e tregoi plotesisht fytyren e vet. Dmth ishte absurde te behej nje padi e tille ne formen qe u be. 
> Kjo grua u paraqit publikisht dhe deklaroi se burri i saj disa here kishte tentuar ta vrase Sabit Gecin por heren e fundit ne shkembim zjarri u vra dorasi.
> Edhe me absurde eshte qe deklaroi deri me tani se kam paraqitur rastin sepse doja ta vrisja vete.
> Sabit Geci deklaroi se me te vertete ka shtene ne vetembrojtje.
> 
> ...




Hajt permende cilat jane ata te ldk qe permenden ne cd se jane ''vra nga pdk''?
E nese ndonjeri prej tyre del se ka qene vertet shpijun i serbis dhe njiherit edhe anetar i ldk, kjo edhe me keq per ldk se shihet se ne ldk kane qen udbasha brenda saj...

----------


## Llapi

> Kjo grua u paraqit publikisht dhe deklaroi se burri i saj disa here kishte tentuar ta vrase Sabit Gecin por heren e fundit ne shkembim zjarri u vra dorasi.


po kur nuk din perse balit dezinformon hajt tregona perse rren ne pik te dites
po qka ka te bej me ket vrasje te kriminelit gani geci 
Sabit Geci qe e merr per goj hajt tregona
dhe Gruaja e Abedin Rexhes Sanija thot se dy her ai krimineli gani geci ka tentue ta vraj Komandant Sandokanin bile heren e par thot se ka qen edhe kjo me burrin e vet Abedinin dhe se u eshte djeg vetura e keta i kan shpetue atentatit 
e ti perse rren more dai e thue te kunderten hajt tregona perse mundohesh ta mbrosh kriminelin dhe mundohesh te dezinformosh
ec e shko ne baushtell se sishe ti per politik as me rrejt spo dishe

----------


## Llapi

*Gani Geci paditet për vrasjen e Sandokanit*


Gruaja e ish-komandantit të UÇK-së, Abedin Rexha  Sandokani, e ka paditur në EULEX, Gani Gecin, për vrasjen e burrit të saj. Deputeti i LDD-së, Geci, mohon akuzat, por thotë se ka shtënë disa herë me kallashnikov në drejtim të Sandokanit. Thotë se është i gatshëm të përballet me gjyqësinë vendore e ndërkombëtare

Nga Nebih Maxhuni  më 06.12.2009 në ora 8:09
Gruaja e ish-komandantit të UÇK-së, Abedin Rexha, i njohur me nofkën Sandokani, Sanije Rexha, ka ngritur padi në Prokurorinë e EULEX-it kundër deputetit të LDD-së, Gani Geci.

Në padinë që është bërë më 30 nëntor 2009, Gani Geci akuzohet për vrasjen e Sandokanit më 8 tetor 1998 gjatë luftës në Kosovë.

Dy herë ka tentuar Gani Geci ta vret, herën e parë kam qenë edhe unë në veturë ku na është djeg vetura. Rastin e dytë Abedini i ka shpëtuar konfiktit me të, mu atë ditë që ka tentuar ta vret në mbrëmje, i ka zënë pusinë dhe e ka vra. Këtë e dinë të gjithë, ka thënë bashkëshortja e Sandokanit.

Sanije Rexha ka akuzuar drejtpërdrejt deputetin e LDD, Gani Geci, se ka vrarë bashkëshortin e saj gjatë kohës së luftës në Kosovë, duke rrëfyer se Geci pas vrasjes së kryer ka dërguar disa burra në familjen e Abedinit Rexhës për të kërkuar besë.

Kam bërë një padi pranë EULEX për rastin e bashkëshortit tim që këtë akt kriminal e ka krye Gani Geci. Është dëshmia e gjallë që edhe vetë e ka pranuar dhe mbarë masa shqiptare e din edhe kush e ka krye këtë akt edhe vetë e ka pranuar publikisht pas vrasjes së tij. Gani Geci e ka pranuar. Kam fakte pas vrasjes së tij i ka çuar në familjen e Abedinit disa burra që kanë kërkuar besë. Ne ju kemi kundërpërgjigj që ai njeri i familjes nuk ka qenë, nuk është vrarë privatisht. Ai duhet ti japë llogari shtabit të përgjithshëm dhe drejtësisë së Kosovës, ka thënë Rexha.

E pyetur se pse nuk ka ngritur padinë deri më tash, Rexha ka thënë se ka pasur për qëllim që vet personalisht ta vrasë Gani Gecin në mënyrë që të nxjerrë hakun për burrin e vrarë.

Deri vonë e kam pas qëllimin që tia jap dënimin vetë, ta vrasë publikisht. Këtë e them shumë hapur, por me ndërhyrjen e familjes dhe shoqërisë nuk e kam bërë dhe kam vendosur të ngre padi , ka shtuar më tej ajo.

Gruaja e Abedin Rexhës, Sanija është motra e Sabit Gecit dhe se me Gani Gecin janë në lidhje farefisnore.

Me keqardhje ju them se kam lidhje familjare, por sikurse të kishte qenë edhe vëllai im një krim nuk do ta mbuloja. Unë mendoj që në gjykatë këto mund të thuhen, ka thënë Rexha.

Sanije Rexha ka thënë se nuk ka pasur asnjë presion nga askush për të ngre padi kundër Gani Gecit siç thuhet nga jo për vrasjen e burrit të saj Sandokanit.

Ajo ka treguar se fëmija e saj janë të shqetësuar kur shohin Gani Gecin, siç e ka quajtur ajo, një kriminel në Kuvendin e Kosovës.

Fëmija po më shqetësohen kur e shohin në televizor , asnjëherë se ndez televizorin. Absolutisht, absolutisht, asnjëherë nuk jam nxitur nga dikush për të bërë padi, jam një njeri i vetëdijshëm. Jam e arsimuar dhe nuk mundet askush me ndikimin të ketë në dorën fatin e Abedin Rexhës, kjo më përket mua, ka thënë Rexha.

Duke mohuar të ketë pasur ndonjë konflikt të mëhershëm, Rexha ka thënë se, sipas saj, arsyeja e vetme e vrasjes së bashkëshortit ka qenë se Gani Geci ka qenë kundër UÇK-së.
Se Gani Geci ka qenë kundër UÇK-së, kundër strukturave të UÇK-së, kjo është arsyeja, ka thënë ajo.

Rexha ka kërkuar nga liderët e institucioneve të Kosovës, presidenti Fatmir Sejdiu, kryeministri Hashim Thaçi, kryekuvendari Jakup Krasniqi që ta zbardhin këtë rast dhe të mos lejojnë, siç u shpreh ajo, që një kriminel të jetë pjesë e Kuvendit të Kosovës.
Pas konferencës për media të Sanije Rexhës ka reaguar deputeti i LDD, Gani Geci.

Ai ka hedhur poshtë akuzat se ka vrarë Abedin Rexhën, por nuk ka mohuar se ka shtënë mbi to me kallashnikov.

Qysh nuk kom shti, kur dy duar janë për një krye! Kam shti sa kam mund, bile unë kam qenë në makinë, kam gjuajt nga brenda, e kam ul kallashnikovin që e kam pas mbi timon dhe kam gjuajt nga brenda. Të gjithë dëshmitarët e pohojnë këtë, ka thënë Geci.

Për më tepër, Geci ka thënë se rastin e ka paraqitur në Shtabin e Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, ndërsa pas luftës gjithë dokumentacionin që ai e posedon ia ka dorëzuar Sylejman Selimit dhe Sami Lushtakut.

Unë këtë rast e kam paraqit në rend të parë në Shtabin e Përgjithshëm të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, menjëherë pas luftës të gjithë këtë dokumentacion që e kam, ia kam dhënë komandantit Sylejman Selimi, të gjithë këtë dokumentacion ia kam dhënë komandantit të zonës Sami Lushtaku dhe këto janë dokumentacione që kanë ndodhur në po atë ditë, ka thënë Geci.

Deputeti Geci është shprehur i gatshëm të përgjigjet para çdo gjykate ndërkombëtare në lidhje me rastin, qoftë edhe në atë të Hagës.

Unë jam i gatshëm të dal para secilit gjyq, qoftë gjyqit të Hagës ndërkombëtar, nëse Hagë ka shpërngul ndonjë prokurori këtu për shkaqe të luftës unë jam i gatshëm që të përgjigjem edhe përpara çdo prokurorie ndërkombëtare që punon në Kosovë, tha Geci.

Sipas tij, akuzat për vrasjen e Abedin Rexhës-Sandokanit janë si kundërpërgjigje e asaj që ditëve të fundit ka qenë i përfshirë në publikimin e CD-së, ku Nazim Bllaca pretendon të ketë kryer një vrasje dhe bashkëpjesëmarrje në 16 raste të tjera gjatë periudhës së pasluftës.

----------

